# Sick Citronella?



## Chtorr280 (Jun 28, 2018)

My citronella has some kind of slime coming out both sides of his mouth and connecting to his back legs. Never seen this before. Any ideas? He is about 9 months old. I feed him mostly hydei dusted with repashy calcium plus and vitamin A every few weeks as well. He is in a 20H with 2 other tincs. Temp and humidity are all normal


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Hopefully someone more knowledgeable will jump in and confirm this, but it looks to me like the frog got sidetracked while shedding, and hasn't finished consuming the shed skin.

You might post your temps and humidity in some objective notation, rather than 'normal'; sometimes my own evaluation of what is 'normal' is in fact not and is what is causing my troubles. (Is is quite possible that most of humanity's problems are rooted in a false understanding of what is 'normal', but that's a discussion for another day, I suppose. Sigh.). The reason I mention this is, at least in reptiles, shedding issues are almost always related to temp and humidity.


----------



## Chtorr280 (Jun 28, 2018)

Ok so I saw a video of a arautus eating its skin exactly like mine. So I guess its normal? My geckos shed and eat their skin. I had no idea darts did this. I sprayed the tank down so it is at 100% humidity. I know mousture helps leopard geckos when they shed so maybe that will help the frog as well.


----------



## Chtorr280 (Jun 28, 2018)

Also temp is 73F. It always stays low 70s.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Chtorr280 said:


> I sprayed the tank down so it is at 100% humidity. I know mousture helps leopard geckos when they shed so maybe that will help the frog as well.


That was my thought as well.

In at least some reptiles (snakes in the _Python curtus_ complex are the ones I'm familiar with), shedding issues arise not so much from the humidity at the time of shedding, but rather the humidity in the preceding months. I don't know about frogs in this regard, but it may be relevant.


----------



## Chtorr280 (Jun 28, 2018)

So this morning I caught one of my leucs shedding. Apparently it isn't that uncommon. Weird that it took mr so long to notice this behavior.


----------



## jc_hammy (Apr 22, 2018)

Out of curiosity, how often should this happen? I've had frogs for about 6 months now and watch them almost every day. I haven't seen any of them with this yet. They were all well started juveniles when I got them.


----------



## Dendviv (Apr 1, 2014)

Hopefully you don't ignore me like you did the others. 😏 But would you post an update on your citronella? How's it doing? Did the humidity rise seem to help any?


----------



## macg (Apr 19, 2018)

jc_hammy said:


> Out of curiosity, how often should this happen? I've had frogs for about 6 months now and watch them almost every day. I haven't seen any of them with this yet. They were all well started juveniles when I got them.


It depends on the species, but when they are growing, it's every few days. They usually do it in private, but I'll catch mine doing it periodically. The pick is definitely shedding. As previously mentioned, the frog may have just gotten distracted while eating it. I've never heard of shedding issues being associated with humidity problems like reptiles.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Chtorr280 said:


> So this morning I caught one of my leucs shedding. Apparently it isn't that uncommon. Weird that it took mr so long to notice this behavior.


Consider yourself lucky to have seen it. I've been keeping frogs for a long time, around a decade, without ever being so lucky to see it in my own collection. I know it happens, just haven't been fortunate enough yet to observe it in person.


----------

